# Outrider in fescue



## georgiahayman (Aug 14, 2011)

About a month ago I sprayed 1qt to acre of outrider in 2 of my fescue fields. I was pleased at the job it did on my johnson grass. However all that seemed to be growing in the fields now is crabgrass. I baled the fields last week for mulch hay to clean them off. All my fescue is dead. Has anybody else had a problem with outrider killing their fescue?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well there is good news and bad news. I have no doubt you remedied your Johnson grass problem....but without doubt you smoked your fescue also. It only takes 1 ounce of Outrider per acre for Johnson grass in fescue pastures and rangelands. Sorry man.

https://www.valent.com/Data/Labels/2016-ORD-0001.pdf See section 9.2

Regards, Mike


----------



## georgiahayman (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry I meant 1 oz per acre not 1 qt. That would be an expensive spraying job!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have sprayed 1 ounce per acre and have not had any problems. Hopefully it will come back for you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

If in doubt now is the time to replant Fescue...


----------



## Taylor.Jackson (Sep 30, 2016)

what is the haying restrictions for outrider. I believe we were talking about this last year in a different thread, and there was no for sure answer. Also, at the correct rate, how has it done on johnsongrass?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't believe there is notation of haying restriction in the info pamphlet of Outrider due to the statement of not using this product in a crop site.....just pastures and rangelands. There is a 90 day crop plant back restriction. So that would tell me that there would be some kind of residual in grass hay.

Regards, Mike


----------

